# Religious Travelers Find Los Angeles is More Than Just a Pretty Face



## jhoncena123 (Jul 13, 2017)

Nếu là một tín đồ du lịch yêu thích sự trãi nghiệm thì chắc chắn Cù Lao Chàm là một điểm đến mà bạn không thể bỏ qua. Vậy, Cù Lao Chàm có gì để trở thành một điểm đến mà bạn nên lựa chọn trong mùa hè này. Hãy khám phá cùng *Tour Ha Noi Da Nang 3 ngay 2 dem* để biết được đi cù lao chàm có gì nhé.









Phố Cổ Hội An​
Nằm cách Hội An gần 20km và cách thành phố Đà Nẵng khoàng 40km, Cù Lao Chàm là điểm đến hấp dẫn với một không gian du lịch mới mẻ. Nằm trong khu vực du lịch nổi tiếng với Đà Nẵng – Hội An – Cửa Đại – Thánh địa Mỹ Sơn, hòn đảo xinh đẹp này vẫn giữ được nhiều nét hoang sơ của thiên nhiên, cũng chính vì vậy mà nhiều du khách thắc mắc đi cù lao chàm có gì chơi khi quyết định tour du lịch cho gia đình của mình. 

Thời gian lý tưởng nhất là vào mùa hè, khoảng từ tháng 4 đến tháng 8 trong năm. Bạn chỉ cần dành khoảng 2 ngày là đủ để có những kỷ niệm tuyệt vời trên hòn đảo được thiên nhiên ưu đãi này.

Có thể nói, Cù Lao Chàm được thiên nhiên ban tặng cho những vẻ đẹp tự nhiên không phải nơi nào cũng có. Danh sách các điểm đến hấp dẫn dưới đây sẽ cho bạn biết cù lao chàm có gì vui.

Đến Cù Lao Chàm, ngoài việc tận hưởng những điểm thú vị đó, bạn còn được tham gia chương trình lặn biển ngắm những rặng san hô lung linh dưới đáy đại dương, những tia nắng xuyên qua làn nước biển xanh ngọc tạo nên những dòng kẻ có một không hai trong làn nước, vô vàn các loại cá nhiều màu sắc sặc sở, sao biển… Tất cả mọi sinh vật như đang ở trước mắt bạn, chỉ cách bạn trong gang tấc khi nhìn qua kính lặn Snorkeling

Cù Lao Chàm có rất nhiều bãi tắm đẹp và hoang sơ như bãi Chồng, bãi Xếp, bãi Bìm, bãi Ông, bãi Hương… Nếu bạn đi du lịch bụi, cách thú vị nhất để khám phá Cù Lao Chàm là thuê một chiếc xe máy và lang thang mọi ngõ ngách.

*Kinh nghiệm du lịch cù lao chàm*, Bạn còn có thể thuê thuyền của ngư dân đi câu cá. Bạn nhớ nói rõ với chủ thuyền là đi câu và nhờ chủ thuyền lo cho đồ nghề và mồi câu luôn dùm. Ra đến chổ câu chủ thuyền còn bày cho cách mắc mồi câu và chỉ cho bạn cách câu nữa, dân đảo hiền lành và tốt nữa. Câu cá có khi được nhiều có khi không có gì tùy ngày và tùy con nước, nhưng được đi vòng vèo các đảo lớn nhỏ lô nhô xanh thẳm rừng và nước ấy là đủ tiêu tan bao nhiêu stress. Ban đêm, bạn có thể đi câu mực. Câu xong rồi về đảo, quán ăn nhiệt tình giúp mình xử lý chiến lợi phẩm, cá thì nướng than, nấu cháo…

Một cảm giác thật bình yên và thật khó tả! Nào các bạn! Còn chờ gì nữa? Hãy đến Cù Lao Chàm một lần tìm hiểu và cảm nhận.

homestay ở nhà dân. Bạn sẽ có dịp thưởng thức những món hải sản thơm ngon trên đảo do người dân chế biến và tìm hiểu đời sống của ngư dân trên đảo. Dịch vụ homestay đáp ứng đầy đủ những nhu cầu cơ bản như chỗ ăn, chỗ ngủ và vệ sinh nên bạn yên tâm về chất lượng.

Ngoài ra, nếu muốn chiêm ngưỡng bầu trời đầy sao và nghe tiếng sóng biển vỗ về trong đêm, bạn có thể dựng lều cắm trại và ngủ ngoài biển. Quây quần đốt lửa trại, nướng hải sản và tận hưởng không khí biển về đêm rất thích hợp với những người thích du lịch bụi và đi theo nhóm.









Cầu Hội An​
Đi Cù Lao Chàm rất dễ, chỉ cần lang thang phố cổ cùng *Tour Hội An 1 ngày giá rẻ* bạn dễ dàng nhận thấy rất nhiều nơi bán tour trọn gói. Tùy vào việc chọn lựa đi canô hay tàu gỗ mà giá cả khác nhau. Sáng 8h xuất phát, chiều 2h tàu về nhằm tránh mưa dông hay gió chiều. Ai thích thú muốn ở lại qua đêm thì có thể mua tour qua đêm. Bạn cũng có thể đi từ Đà Nẵng, các tour du lịch cũng đón bạn từ Đà Nẵng để đưa vào Cửa Đại, rất thuận tiện và dễ dàng.


----------

